# any opinions between ride focus boa or thirty two



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

I have the ride crew focus boa, thirty two focus boa, and k2 thraxis with me. The first 2 fit me great and the thraxis just doesn't work well with my feet. 

Do you guys have any opinions on which one i should go with? The ride or the the thirty two?


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Both of them fit equally well? In my experience, Rides fit narrow feet better, while 32's fit wide feet better


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

They both feel great in different ways. The 32's have a bigger toe box which is very nice, my toes don't feel real cramped up like they do in the rides. But the Rides are much tighter around my calf which I really like. I am leaning towards the rides right now, the 32's are more comfortable to walk in because they are wider and maybe even seem softer, but I believe for riding I would rather have the tightness and the more responsiveness of the rides. 

I will keep messing around witht them to see if I could get the 32's to be as tight as the rides on my calf


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

If you don't have wide feet, then you don't want a wide toebox IMO, it will make the boot feel more sloppy and less responsive. You want a boot that feels snug everywhere, without pressure points, especially in the ankle area so you don't get any heel lift. Sounds like the Rides are a better fit for you. I just picked up a set of 32 focus boas, but I have wide feet


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Remember that the boot will pack out as it breaks in. Unless the toe tightness of the Rides is uncomfortable go with the Rides. The comfy loose feeling you have now in the 32's probably will turn into uncomfortable blisters or heel lift later.


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

You guys are right I took the 32's out of the equation, tomorrow I will get to try on the vans cirro to see if I like them any better than the rides. But for now it seems like the rides will be a good choice.


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

How stiff are the 32 focus boas? Their scale has them listed as like a 7 or 8 and right now I am using the Lashed which are rated at 5. I am worried about going too stiff but am interested in the Focus Boa and love 32 boots.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)

Grasschopper said:


> How stiff are the 32 focus boas? Their scale has them listed as like a 7 or 8 and right now I am using the Lashed which are rated at 5. I am worried about going too stiff but am interested in the Focus Boa and love 32 boots.


Bump... can anyone attest to the stiffness of this boot?


----------



## jcblitz (Feb 10, 2010)

zoop said:


> Bump... can anyone attest to the stiffness of this boot?


I have them, if you crank them tight they're pretty stiff. Stiff enough that when I'm walking I completely loosen the upper section until it's time to ride or else I look like a skier walking. Hope that helps.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

love my 32 focus boas, they are stiff and took 10-12 days to break in and get comfortable, in fact today they felt like slippers.


----------



## Faisk8r (Mar 10, 2009)

have a pair of 32 focus boa's as well, love em when they're on, hate getting them off. Dunno if anyone else has this issue, but taking one of the boots off is hell each time, feels like I am breaking my ankle. As for the stiffness, id rate em maybe a 6-7, 8-9 when you first get em.


----------



## clubmyke (Jan 21, 2010)

i have the vans cirro and they are a mixed bag. 

the construction of the boot is awesome 
the liner sucks !!!

to get the boots to work - i had to cut up a old life vest and use the foam to reduce the pressure point and add volume to the shin area and add a pair of custom super feet.

I just bought a pair of ride crew focus boa's to replace the vans ( the rides have a awesome liner and a extra crossover for the boa to reduce tension spots. 

Time will tell how they do...


----------

